# Can't login to pages that require passwords anymore...help!



## babyhersh (May 10, 2005)

We can't go to any pages that require logging in to a secure site. Pages that we used to be able to login we can't anymore. We just get an error message. I don't know what was changed on the computer to prevent these pages from opening but it is so difficult as I can't get to my banking and other places where I need to login. I have to use a different computer in the house for it now. I did find out that my husband loaded Norton and then uninstalled it while Zone Alarm was the main program that we use. He had also run an adaware checking program and might have deleted a needed program that it might have suspected as a virus or something. But I think the problem has to do with running Zone Alarm and then loading and unloading Norton on top of it. 

Can anyone suggest some suggestions please? I really need some advice to get my browsers fully funtional. XP is loaded on the computer and I am having this problem with IE and Firefox. 

Thanks for your time and any help or suggestions that you can throw my way!

~Leesa


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got cookies enabled in your browsers?
They might be getting blocked by Zone Alarm (Privacy > Cookie Control)


----------



## babyhersh (May 10, 2005)

I still have the problem when I turn everything off. All AV and firewall programs. I can't get to any secure sites with my Yahoo DSL browser, IE, or Firefox. Even with all security turned off. I will double check the cookies again...I think I had that turned to allow all and still had the problem but I will boot up that computer and check again. Thanks so much!


----------

